# Aliens BluRay - why 16:9?



## sga2

Got the Alien Anthology last week. Aliens looks and sounds great - I wish all BluRay transfers looked this good. My only beef is that Aliens (my favorite of the 4 and the main reason I bought this set) is presented in 16:9 where the other 3 movies are all in 2.35:1. Anyone know why that is?

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## chas

I'm guessing that's how James Cameron shot it....


----------



## Hunter844

chas said:


> I'm guessing that's how James Cameron shot it....



Yeah I think he's known to not change much about how he shoots a movie.

In any case aren't most blu-ray transfers in their OAR?


----------



## sga2

Hunter844 said:


> Yeah I think he's known to not change much about how he shoots a movie.
> 
> In any case aren't most blu-ray transfers in their OAR?


What other movies did he shoot 16:9?

sga2


----------



## sga2

sga2 said:


> What other movies did he shoot 16:9?
> 
> sga2


IMDb shows movie as 1.85:1 - I didn't realize movies of that era were shot at that AR. But then again, whomever wrote the storyline summary obviously got a few details wrong (calling Ripley a "colonist", for example)...

sga2


----------



## sga2

One thing we can all agree on is that the movie is great.

sga2


----------



## usrsld

I agree the first two films are great (and the final two are bearable). I look forward to seeing them on Blu-Ray. The reviews I've seen of the new restorations have been mostly positive.


----------



## sga2

usrsld said:


> I agree the first two films are great (and the final two are bearable). I look forward to seeing them on Blu-Ray. The reviews I've seen of the new restorations have been mostly positive.


The final two films are barely brearable, IMHO. I prefer to pretend that the story end with Aliens. 

The restoration for Aliens is, I think, outstanding for a movie that was released in 1986. My only beef is the 16:9 aspect ratio (which I retract immeditately if that is indeed the original presentation).

I've seen several BluRay presentations of movies that were released much later (late-90's thru 00's) that don't look as good. It really shows 1) what BluRay can offer and 2) that poor video transfer is usually not a limitation of the technology but instead a limitation of the studio's imagination and effort. It reinforces my disapointment in second-rate material. 

sga2


----------



## Douglas Boswell

I have already bought 3 different boxes of aliens, each time the box says 1.85:1 but actually it's only 16/9 (= 1.7:1)
Pls someone help me find this awesome movie in the original format 1.85:1
preferably on blu-ray


----------

